# Lean Bulk Diet - Advice



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I've designed a new diet for my cycle of Megavol + Trenavol, to help me gain lean muscle (and ideally lose some body fat).

I'm current 12.1 stone, 5'8.

So I believe My bmr is around 2800-2900cal.

I've posted my diet plan in the attachments.

My morning pancakes have been made in a bulk batch (8x30g oats + 4x 30g whey + 300ml milk + 7 eggs).

I've also tried to consider carb timing, as I want to avoice unnesscary carbs late at night and after training.

(Would have cottage cheese but find it difficult to swallow).


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

How does your tin beans+chicken fillet and steak have 225g carbs and only 25g protein must be a dinky chicken fillet and steak lol


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> My morning pancakes have been made in a bulk batch (8x30g oats + 4x 30g whey + 300ml milk + 7 eggs).


Thats alot for pancakes and i can tell you now thats more than 380 cals.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

hah i've just worked it out properly lmao roughly 1000kcal per serving lmao

as for the tin beans / chicken, it was just a rough estimate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> hah i've just worked it out properly lmao roughly 1000kcal per serving lmao
> 
> as for the tin beans / chicken, it was just a rough estimate.


Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I would say ur pre and post wo shakes would be better the other way round aswell


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

IMO, if you're "leangaining" most of your carbs should come PWO to take advantage of the upped insulin sensitivity from training. Ultimately it might not make a difference, but neither will restricting carbs at night.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah when I bulk all my carbs are breakfast, pre workout and post workout, the rest of my diet is fruit, veg, nuts, meats, beans, fish..

Also, if you're juicing you should be fine. 3200 calories is like a maintenance for me really, I'd aim for 3500 minimum.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

well i aim for a min of 3200, which is just above my mainteance so as i'm only 12.1 stone 

The only reason i've restricted carbs after training/late night is because theres little need and what not, so its more likely to be stored as fat as it wont be used.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> well i aim for a min of 3200, which is just above my mainteance so as i'm only 12.1 stone
> 
> The only reason i've restricted carbs after training/late night is because theres little need and what not, so its more likely to be stored as fat as it wont be used.


Im 12stone 9 and i only eat 2500cals a day and im gaining but i am on tren e and test e


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Ukmeathead said:


> Im 12stone 9 and i only eat 2500cals a day and im gaining but i am on tren e and test e


I think test e and tren would help a lot lol.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

tren e is beastly stuff love it


----------

